# OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [RELEASED!]



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Guys,

we´re proud to announce another member of the Berlin Series.
*Berlin Brass EXPansion C* is dedicated to orchestral effects, played by 4 french horns in unison and "divisi".
We developed some crazy ideas to make these effects more playable and controllable.
The main feature will be our innovative *Cluster Builder*. An idea which we presented already in our tech blog some months ago.
As all the other Berlin collections, Berlin Brass EXPansion C is recorded in the natural instrument positions at the *Teldex Scoring Stage*. We are really amazed how bright but balanced these samples sound in this venue, especially if blended with our Berlin Strings and Berlin Woodwinds.

To get an initial idea about the features, innovations and the overall sound, please take a look into our walkthrough video.



*Chasing the Sand Dunes* by Hendrik Schwarzer
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F130350940&secret_url=false[/flash] 


*Features:*

CLUSTER BUILDER
- control, morph and create clusters
- Auto Divisi
- 4 individual french horns
- save presets and load them via keyswitches

CLUSTER BUILDER Staccato Edition
- controllable random staccato effects

- Controllable Flicker Effects

*1st Horn*
Sustain
Trills
Fluttertongue
Bendings
Sus Stopped

*2nd Horn*
Sustain
Trills
Fluttertongue
Bendings
Sus Stopped

*3rd Horn*
Sustain
Trills
Fluttertongue
Bendings
Sus Stopped

*4th Horn*
Sustain
Trills
Fluttertongue
Bendings
Sus Stopped

*Horn Ensemble (a4)*
Sustain
Staccato
Atonal Falls
Atonal Risers
Doppler Effects
Controllable Flicker Effects
Fluttertongue
Glissandi Oct
Rips 3rd
Rips Short
Rips Long
Rips Tritone
Spews


Berlin Brass EXPansion C is currently at beta status and will be released within this week.

You´ll need Kontakt 4 full version to run this library.

More info and demos soon!

All the best,

The OT-Team


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Wow, I can't see how you get time to sleep or compose music when you create libraries at this pace!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 13, 2014)

Horns do seem to sound great in that room! Congrats


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds very nice and I like this fresh approach to creating your own clusters, which will take it way beyond the "simple" prerecorded clusters.


----------



## dryano (Jan 13, 2014)

Woah.. what a big sound... I would like to listen to individual mics though. In the video it seems, all mics were active at all time, which gave a really nice big sound. However, i would for example like to hear the Tree only, to hear, how the Horns are set within the stage


----------



## Enyak (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

I am a bit puzzled about the inclusion of these arts:
- Sustain
- Staccato

Not that those wouldn't be great to have early, but surely those arts will be visited at length in the upcoming non-expansion main brass library, no? Seems like a bit of a potential overlap in material?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 13, 2014)

@Enyak: The sustains and staccs are needed for the Cluster builder and while we were at it, we decided to do them for the whole section, too.

This helps with blending - if you like see it as a sneak peek to the wonders that the main Berlin Brass will bring forth


----------



## Enyak (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Ah, watching the demo video makes it a bit more clear. Seems you guys recorded those arts in order to blend in a seemlessl fashion between real-out-there-atonal and tonal. Cool stuff.


----------



## Enyak (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Man, those ensemble sustains at the end are really something. Very excited about the main lib now.


----------



## BenG (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Revolutionary! Finally I can create my own sound instead of using presets and loops
The sound in general is some of the best brass samples, I have ever heard as well.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

I think it's safe to say that from the beginning (OSR, Sphere) Orchestral Tools has been Innovative and a real game changer for this industry.
Thank you OT


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Sounds tremendous and looks very easy to use. Looks like the 2013 String Wars will be followed by the 2014 Aleatoric Wars. Strezov has already thrown their hat in the ring, then the announcement from 8Dio and now OT. Can't help but think OT has chosen to release this before the main OTB to compete with the trend.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Thanks so much guys!

Just want to add that our main team works on the Berlin Strings update which will add some additional stuff.

The Cluster Builder is a idea I had in my mind since a longer time and we decided to do it immidiately, then the end phase of Berlin Strings went us away for a while from this project and now we are ready to release it pretty soon :D 

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 13, 2014)

Goodness me that sounds fantastic Hendrik. Hearing those Horns in Teldex makes me think that it might be time to save up so that I can switch to a complete Teldex/OT template.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 13, 2014)

dryano @ 13th January said:


> Woah.. what a big sound... I would like to listen to individual mics though. In the video it seems, all mics were active at all time, which gave a really nice big sound. However, i would for example like to hear the Tree only, to hear, how the Horns are set within the stage



Thanks dryano! Today evening I´m away for dinner but I´ll do a short mic test audio later this week. I think I´ll use the tree only anway in my template. The other perspectives are options for me later in the mixing.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 13, 2014)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> Today evening I´m away for dinner....



Dude - you have libs to make, and you are talking time out to eat???? C'mon, man!

 

Seriously, I really like the sound of that demo. I am very happy with HBD, but cant wait to hear standard artics from you guys.

Best of luck with these!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Hi Hendrik and Tobias,

Is it safe to assume that there will be completely separately recorded sus and stacc articulations other than those recorded for the Sfx product in the basic OT Brass package?

Sounds quite good so far.

.


----------



## williemyers (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Hendrik - perhaps I am confused or are you releasing "Expansions" for a library that you have not released the "Core" library for yet? That is, I can't find any info about the Berlin Brass "Core" library, but I'm looking at the "Expansion C" for it?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

there is no rule for anything :D 

@Jack Weaver: The basic artics in Berlin Brass main will be recorded with more dyn layers and different expressions. The included artics are made specifically for this Expansion.

BTW: Every Expansion is a full functional library. There are no other libraries you have to buy to be able to use all the artics and patches! And you can buy it regardless if you plan to buy the main library later or not.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2014)

Bravo. Good sound!


----------



## 667 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds great! I love French Horns and can see myself using that auto divisi script a LOT.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 13, 2014)

That looks like another great release! Congratulations!
I have to repeat myself though regarding glissandi (as I wrote some time ago in the BST thread): You guys seem to have managed an quite realistic sounding method for pitch modulation (at least that's what I gather from the video). So please, please, pretty please! Make an alternative patch to control that via pitchbend, if possible! In BST the glissando works with keys, here it seems like you can set a target pitch for each of the horns. My Touch keys DIY kit arrived today and I actually cannot wait to assign the Y-axis on each key to pitch and completely control cluster effects by hand with something else than sample modeling. in case you wonder what is touch keys, here you go:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ins ... l-keyboard


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

how about solo string expansions? when can we get them?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*



kawaivpc1 @ 14th January 2014 said:


> how about solo string expansions? when can we get them?



This thread is about Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX!


----------



## The Darris (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

I know it has been a couple of days but can we get an update on pricing and release. Are we still on board for later this week?


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*



The Darris @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> I know it has been a couple of days but can we get an update on pricing and release. Are we still on board for later this week?



Pricing please, have to make some decisions very soon...........


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [Walkthrough Video]*

Hey Guys,

Thanks so much for the great comments!
I´ve made a short demo to present the different *mic perspectives* in Berlin Brass EXPansion C.

1. All mics (all same intensity)
2. Tree only
3. Close only
4. AB only

[mp3]http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/bbr_exp_c_mic_demo.mp3[/mp3]

Music Demos will follow in during the next days.

The pricing will be 199.- Euro (normal pricing incl. VAT).
*Intro Special: 149.- Euro *(incl. VAT).

All buyers from outside the EU will save the 19% VAT. So for them it will be even more affordable :D 

Release is sheduled for this weekend.

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## The Darris (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [MIC POS DEMO + PRICING POSTED]*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> You´ll need Kontakt 4 full version to run this library.
> 
> More info and demos soon!
> 
> ...



So, um. No Kontakt 5?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 16, 2014)

No, no Kontakt 5.3 
But of course you can also load the Library in K5, but it will also run from 4.2.4 onwards.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 16, 2014)

we really put a lot more work into it to make it available in K4 as well 

Best, Hendrik


----------



## The Darris (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [MIC POS DEMO + PRICING POSTED]*

Cool, I got slightly confused by that last line and just needed to make sure. Thanks guys!!


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 17, 2014)

In spite of all my sympathy for notorious Kontakt 4 users: couldn't some patches really profit from Kontakt 5 time machine pro? Will there be time stretch versions of those rips, rips in thirds etc? I recently purchased the AMS horns and found the time stretch versions of those rips pretty great to work with for more flexibility.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [MIC POS DEMO + PRICING POSTED]*

Hey Guys,

we would like to be on the save side, that´s why we´re planing to release Berlin Brass Expansion C when we´re back from the NAMM Show.
This way we can check everything and we don´t have to be nervous 

Here is a short demo I´ve composed using the EXP C as main brass in this composition. Definitely all the Horns are from Berlin Brass EXP C!
Strings are made with Berlin Strings, Woodwinds are Berlin Woodwinds, Piano is from The Orchestral Grands.
Nearly 100% Teldex samples.

Hope you like it!

*Chasing the Sand Dunes* by Hendrik Schwarzer
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F130350940&secret_url=false[/flash] 


Best, 

Hendrik


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

I really appreciate that you have classical composition background. 
This product is way better than having another epic trailer mock up style stuffs which I've heard million times already. 
Great job! =o


----------



## BenG (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*



kawaivpc1 @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> I really appreciate that you have classical composition background.
> This product is way better than having another epic trailer mock up style stuffs which I've heard million times already.
> Great job! =o



Amen!


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

Wow. That demo has to be one of my favourite mockups, period. It just sounds wonderful, and, as other have said, feels like a recorded orchestra, not a booming trailer track.


----------



## Blakus (Jan 19, 2014)

Holy cow Hendrik. Amazing composition! The horns sound great too.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

sounds really great Hendrik. Good job!

Preparing for the onslaught of matrix inspired music.


----------



## Penthagram (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

Impressive demo Hendrick 

absolutely fantastic. Your writing is absolutely skilled and full of passion and detail.

Merci¡


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

Thanks so much for all the positive response.
The horns really fit well into the room and that's one of the first demos where you can hear nearly 100% teldex samples (commercial) and how they play and blend together.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## eric aron (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*



kawaivpc1 @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> I really appreciate that you have classical composition background.
> This product is way better than having another epic trailer mock up style stuffs which I've heard million times already.
> Great job! =o



+ 100
makes such a difference...


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok! One day relaxing after Namm must be enough! Where is the release?


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

Looking forward to this one. :D


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [MIC POS DEMO + PRICING POSTED]*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> Hope you like it!
> 
> *Chasing the Sand Dunes* by Hendrik Schwarzer
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F130350940&secret_url=false[/flash]



Holy shit.


----------



## artinro (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

How's everything going with this library Hendrik? Looking forward to it very much.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi!

After a great NAMM OrchestralTools will be back in full work mode on Monday. Expect Horn FX news real soon 

Cheers

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

OT Team, who won the NAMM Strings library giveaway? I stopped by your booth and submitted my name and would love to know!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [FIRST AUDIO DEMO ADDED!]*

Hey Guys,

this is a new demo composed by Sascha Knorr. It was done by using Berlin Strings, Berlin Woodwinds with Expansion A, The Timpani, The Orchestral Grands, the Glock and of course the Horns from Berlin Brass Expansion C. The other Brass was done with a private library, but all Horns are from Expansion C. So except for the percussion and choir instruments, everything you hear are samples recorded at Teldex.


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135333004&secret_url=false[/flash] 

https://soundcloud.com/askmusic/zorn

Berlin Brass EXP C release is scheduled for this Friday!

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 18, 2014)

Holy moly. That sounds phenomenal - can VIs get any closer to JW?!

Is there any chance of a Horns C naked stem from that piece?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [NEW AUDIODEMO BY SASCHA KNORR]*

Nice to hear, not only a longer composition, but one that is slightly more orchestral in nature (as opposed to Epic Film Demos!).

Great work,

Justin


----------



## dryano (Feb 18, 2014)

O.M.G.

To be honest, that is the most impressive sample library demo, I ever heard.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 18, 2014)

dryano @ Tue Feb 18 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> To be honest, that is the most impressive sample library demo, I ever heard.



I urge folks to play it LOUD on a great system!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 18, 2014)

dryano @ Tue 18 Feb said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> To be honest, that is the most impressive sample library demo, I ever heard.



Agreed. A great showcase for all the instruments used. Very impressive writing.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome writing and programming. And also great sounding samples. I agree, one of the best VI productions ever!


----------



## Richard Bowling (Feb 19, 2014)

Truly Amazing Demo-- Great Job Sascha


----------



## fbuerger (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, that was really great sounding. Will we ever get the info's:

- Plug-Ins that were used?
- Mastered track?

I never get this sound out. Or maybe the upcoming Teldex-IR's are used?
It is sounding so deep (depth) and clear, awesome.

Or would OrchestralTools offer Text / or video-instructions to get this incredible sound?
I will pay for….a "How to get this sound" Expansion. 

A dump noob
Frank


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [NEW AUDIODEMO BY SASCHA KNORR]*

Both of those demos -- outstanding. You and Sascha both have something (that intangible something) in your music which draws me in, makes me want to go there.

Really great pieces and excellent demos for your libraries.

M.


----------



## ModalRealist (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [NEW AUDIODEMO BY SASCHA KNORR]*

While not necessarily wanting Sascha to spill the secrets of his immense skills on display here, it would be nice to know how much processing (if any) has been done beyond the "out of the box" sound - any notable details on what has been done, if any, would be really lovely to know! In any case, a fantastic demo, and really compelling evidence for what OT's libraries are capable of!


----------



## dryano (Feb 19, 2014)

While I don't exactly know, what was done here, I am pretty sure, that this is far from out-of-the-box sound. Especially the low mids and the mids are cleaned up a lot. I also hear exaggerated highs and boost in the subbass realm. Neither samples, nor unprocessed orchestral live recordings sound that way.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: OrchestralTools official announcement "Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn SFX" [NEW AUDIODEMO BY SASCHA KNORR]*

Hey Guys,

we´re happy to announce the release of *BERLIN BRASS EXP C: Horns FX* - another member of the Berlin orchestral collection.

There will be a special introduction rate for just 149.- Euro instead of 199.- Euro (standard pricing) until March 7.
These pricings includes the VAT already. All buyers from outside the EU will save additional 19%!

Please use the following link to get more details, audiodemos, a screencast and articulation list:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/bbr_exp_c.php

The library is now available for direct download.


All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## benmrx (Feb 21, 2014)

Maybe I missed it, but how many 1/4 tones up/down can you go with the cluster builder?


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 22, 2014)

10 quarter tones e.g. a perfect 4th.
I just got it and like what can be done with it!
Some things I would wish for future updates:
- pitchbend control on the individual horns patches (I can set it up myself, but I think there is some scripting involved that makes the transform parameter sound better, I think)
- crossfading between sustain, flutter toungue and stopped (maybe even the trills, but here rather a hard Xfade than a continious one) for both the individual and the ensemble patches
- nothing other I could think of, but I am sure there is some ...


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations. _(Man, that piece by Sascha is good. Wow. Just had to say it again.)_

Mahlon


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 18, 2016)

I just picked this up today. WOW! Love the auto divisi. The sound is, as expected, fabulous. Really love the muted horns as well as the ability to select which of the 4 horns plays what (i.e. quarter tone glide, flutter tongue, etc). Technically each horn player could play a different technique or if you want to select a different target pitch for each horn when gliding, it sound terrific.


----------

